# Suncook NH pharmacist bottle with a BEAVER



## Skoda (Nov 23, 2017)

Hey guys, been a loooooong time since I posted on here. I've since moved from NH to MD and have found Montgomery Co. to be simply AWFUL for bottle collecting- I haven't added a single bottle to my collection from local purchases since moving in March, aside from a backpack full I purchased during a weekend trip back to my home state! I managed to move my entire 400+ piece bottle collection without breaking a single one during the move, so that's a plus. 

Anyhow, I picked up this rather large NH pharmacist bottle at an auction a few months before I moved and I still can't find any information on it. It is embossed "DR. A. A. E. BRIEN & CO." and has a rather fat beaver embossed under "PHARMACIST" and above "SUNCOOK N.H.". It's pretty huge for a pharmacist bottle 8 1/2" tall and 3 1/4" wide. Clear glass, tooled lip, round back with a flat front panel. I imagine it's quite rare, anybody ever see one of these before?







-Blackglass


----------



## andy volkerts (Nov 23, 2017)

I have seen one, but much smaller, and without that fat beaver!! I suspect yours may be milk of magnesia, it usually came in pretty big bottles. nice bottle, a keeper for sure, and pretty rare, as the one I saw in New Hampshire about ten yrs ago, and yours are the only ones I have noticed in 50 yrs of collecting.    Andy


----------



## nhpharm (Nov 23, 2017)

I've got the smaller one and I've seen one of these before in a collection but they are certainly rare and on my wish list as well if you are ever interested in parting with it.  Great find!  Amazingly for such a small town, Suncook had 3 different companies that had embossed pharmacy bottles, with the Gordon's being the most common by a long shot.  The Hildreth's and Brien's are both rare.


----------



## andy volkerts (Nov 23, 2017)

Great Info nhpharm does your small one have the beaver??


----------



## nhpharm (Nov 23, 2017)

It sure does.  All of the examples I have seen (large and small) have a beaver.


----------



## Flash 70 (Nov 24, 2017)

*Nhpharm*



nhpharm said:


> It sure does.  All of the examples I have seen (large and small) have a beaver.


   Many years ago We found an antique glass Item.(Gilmanton, NH.) Have always been puzzled by it .  It was about 3.5 in. wide by about 3in. high and 2 in. deep cavity with the large  logo "Hendrix ;  Moulded with a tab at back about an inch and a half higher with a 3/8 in hole in it .  Wonder if anyone has an Idea of it's purpose or has seen one. It had taken on a slight purple hue, probably due to it's exposure to the sun at an old forgotten farm site. Thanks Flash 70


----------



## botlguy (Nov 24, 2017)

It would be interesting, to me at last, to know if Stephen Gray, our local picture pharmacy guru, has one of these "Beavers".
Jim S


----------



## andy volkerts (Nov 26, 2017)

That's pretty exciting if they all have beavers, the one I saw must have been a sample for one of their products, as it was too small for a beaver to fit on the bottle. in fact it would be right up botlguys alley, for smalls  QUOTE=nhpharm;705496]It sure does.  All of the examples I have seen (large and small) have a beaver.[/QUOTE]


----------



## nhpharm (Nov 26, 2017)

They were just your run of the mill pharmacist as far as I can tell...just with some remarkable bottles.  There are a few other pharmacy bottles from across the country with beavers on them...I think it was meant to be a symbol of industriousness.  The one I have is the 1 ounce size; you likely saw the 1/2 ounce size, which definitely would have been too small to fit a beaver on.  I've not seen one that size but it goes to show that with patience, you could probably put together a complete run of these (1/2, 1,2,3,4,6,8 ounce, perhaps).


----------

